# Setup of Muzzy Gator Getter Kit



## Wade Chandler

Ok, so this may sound rather ignorant, but I just got my Muzzy gator getter crossbow kit and I have a few questions.  First of all, the bolt is longer than a standard bolt, and much heavier, and there is no way to attach a standard broadhead or field point to practice with, how should I practice.
Second, when rigging up the arrows with line and float, I know the line is run through the hole in the broadhead, but then I'm not sure about securing it to the arrow and then float, how is that done?
Third, what other suggestions do y'all have?

Thanks!

Wade


----------



## Ranger/461

Pm Mark Land he works for Muzzy and will answer all the Questions you have. Good Luck.


----------



## JR

Wade, the whole idea of the the gator getter set-up is weight... In order to drive the tip into the hyde of the gator...  Give you and idea, we were using the same setup on a crossbow last year, and the 30 yrd pin was shooting right at 10 FEET!  The gator getter tip (and arrow for that matter, the end of the bolt, as you can tell is concrete filled) are weighed in OUNCES, not grams like you normally mearsure it...

I can't remember exactly how we did it, but you tie your cord thru the tip, and then up under the rubber slide on the bolt, and then up to the other end of the bolt...  Now I'm not real sure at this point if you if you tie off the cord and use a new piece of cord or what, but then the cord goes to your float... I can tell you this, when you pull the cord up, and while pulling the gator, you arrow will (should) be still attached to the cord about 18-30" from the tip that is in the gator....

Hope this helps.


----------



## fredw

Wade, Mark Land sent me a sketch four years ago showing how to rig the line on the arrow.  If, for some reason, you can't reach Mark, let me know via pm and I'll see if I can find my copy.


----------



## FERAL ONE

wade, when i practiced with my gator getter arrow, i unscrewed the tip and shot it into my foam target so the barbs would reverse when i pulled them out. worked good for me.


----------



## markland

Wade, the arrow is actually a fiberglass filled aluminum arrow and is longer to allow extra room for the loop and tying on the point, it will work on just about any crossbow with a track.  I tried to attach the instructions and diagram but could not.  Go to www.muzzy.com and click on technical support section and you can find those documents there.  If you have any questions please feel free to contact me at Muzzy.  770-387-9307  Good luck!  Mark


----------



## Buckaholic2000

http://muzzy.com/muzzy_help/gatorgetterarrow_instructions.htm

this will take you rite to it


----------



## Wade Chandler

Thanks y'all!!!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

i did my practice out in a pond shooting at 2 liter bottles that way u get used to reloading it if you miss. my shafts had a hole in it an you just run the line in an i put a clove hitch on it. bout as far as i could shoot was 25 yds


----------



## Ihunt

I don't know if you could do it safely but we got alot better arrow flight having the string attached to the rear of the arrow.This was on a regular bow not a crossbow.With the string attached to the front,the arrow tends to nose dive on a longer shot.I am by no way an expert but I have shot/helped shoot about 20 gators since the season came in.Good luck and if you need more info. pm me your number and I will try to help.


----------



## florida boy

I am a nuisance alligator trapper in fl and use the stryker sometimes for gators . Be careful how the string feeds off of the hoop if that is what you are using and just practice with a head with barbs removed .If the string hangs it can kill you !!!!


----------

